# Hugo the HOBBIT is taking some leave



## BigGuy (30/3/15)

Hey hey folks the Hobbit is off for some much needed R&R with his family and (ONE DIRECTION) lol in the Cape so if you see a small big footed man give him a hug, otherwise if you need anything just give me a holar.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/3/15)

BigGuy said:


> Hey hey folks the Hobbit is off for some much needed R&R with his family and (ONE DIRECTION) lol in the Cape so if you see a small big footed man give him a hug, otherwise if you need anything just give me a holar.



Haven't you heard... it's not ONE DIRECTION anymore... it's 4/5 DIRECTION.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/3/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Haven't you heard... it's not ONE DIRECTION anymore... it's 4/5 DIRECTION.


No, it's One Deduction

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## johan (30/3/15)

1 down, 4 to go

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (30/3/15)

BigGuy said:


> Hey hey folks the Hobbit is off for some much needed R&R with his family and (ONE DIRECTION) lol in the Cape so if you see a small big footed man give him a hug, otherwise if you need anything just give me a holar.


Njoy the R&R



Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (31/3/15)

BigGuy said:


> Hey hey folks the Hobbit is off for some much needed R&R with his family and (ONE DIRECTION) lol in the Cape so if you see a small big footed man give him a hug, otherwise if you need anything just give me a holar.


See you around town Mnr!! Enjoy the show.... or get some good earplugs. The mountain awaits!

For the love of the vape... from the mobile...on tspatalk...yes spelling mistakes and weird sentsncrs are expected


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/3/15)

Enjoy your break @Sir Vape


----------



## capetocuba (7/4/15)

Thanks for visiting Cape Town and hiding under mountain where we could not find the Hobbit eh @Sir Vape . Would have been nice to catch up. When @BigGuy was here he played host to an epic tasting session

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Zegee (7/4/15)

That was a very personalized tasting as the invite did not seem to be wxtended very far 


Sent from my typewriter running windows 2020


----------



## Sir Vape (7/4/15)

@capetocuba 

Whipping totally acceptable 

Was dragged around to every corner of the Cape by the wife and kids in the 3 days we were there 

Be back in a couple weeks on biz so I session is def on the cards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

